# Puppies.



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Some good, some not so good - All cute.
A litter of 10 (7 girls, 3 boys), now 6 weeks old.



















The little one - half the size of his big brothers and sisters.






















































All shot with the EOS40D and 50mm 1.8 lens.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the 2nd pic :argie:


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Very cute. bot of a handful I would imagine?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice, right at the age they become a real pita too lol


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lovely pic's of gorgeous dogs.
Am I the only one who saw the thread title and thought, ''ooooooh, puppies'' with images of Holly Willoughby's cleavage in mind before I opened the thread???


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

So so cute.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

How cute are they. We used to have labs they are wonderful dogs. My kids are after a puppy now but we just do not have the time.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

What a collection of little stunners.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Doggiesssssssssss. I want all of them. 
Cuteness overload.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

How many are you keeping if any , I would keep the runt of the litter


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Dont think he was that old when this was taken and he was small but chunky





take it there lab reteviers buster was small when a pup would rather have a small lab with short legs there hips dont go as easy hes a proper power house:thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

They're not ours thankfully.....
We've been offered one at a good price but we have our 14 year old dog and I think a puppy would kill her off.
Now is the time that they're really starting to show their characters - some are bossy bullies, some are naughty, some just want cuddles and the small one just tries to not get chewed on by all the others. All those needle teeth are quite prickly.

Here are a few more from when they were 3 weeks old.




























We tried stacking the puppies but it's harder than it looks.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"one MILLION dollars"


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good spot stangalang, pmsl!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great pics, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Toooo cute :argie: :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Your killing me with the cuteness of these pups.


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Adorable! All i can say, they look like they're having a great time in those pics.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

my mate breeds labs and he always gives half the litter no matter what size it is to the guide dogs free of charge


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

One from today.










And another breeder has asked me to take some pictures when a litter of German Shepherds appear some time in January. This was my first meeting today.


----------

